# First Enlarger



## Jakob503 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi everyone
I am looking to buy my first enlarger. I live in South Africa, and the options on second-hand websites seem limited (and expensive compared to what I can find on forums), so I need advice. There are three that I am quite interested in.
My first choice is a Meopta Opemus III (almost $70) with some extra gear (red light, trays, beakers). From what I read it is quite nice. But it is 1500km away (though still in the country), so it comes with all the hassles of shipping.
Meopta Opemus III Darkroom Photo Enlarger (Black and White) | Roodepoort | Gumtree Classifieds South Africa | 551195985

The other is a Manufoc II (almost $85). I can find basically no info on this, except that everything related to it is in German.
Vintage Photographic Darkroom Enlarger   | Hermanus | Gumtree Classifieds South Africa | 215108262

I can't find a brand on the last one. It is the cheapest at $35 and it is in the same town as I am. It has a 75mm Will Wetzlar Wilon 1:4.5 75mm lens. I also attached an image if you can help identify it.
Black and White Photographic Enlarger | Green Point  & Waterfront | Gumtree Classifieds South Africa | 495082835

I mostly shoot (B&W) 35mm, but recently started with 6x6. So, since it seems that these enlargers came with 75-80mm lenses, I will need to buy a 50mm lens as well. There is a Nikkor 50mm 2.8 that has a bit of fungus for $20 or a mint condition one for $55. (or a Komuna Ikomar-E f 3.5 50mm for $15, but I have never heard of it, so I am wary).

I am waiting for replies from all of the sellers (all of them are available, but needed to check on lenses, holders etc.). Could you please give me advice/what to look out for?
Thanks


----------



## ac12 (Sep 7, 2019)

I personally avoid any lens with fungus.  It can only get worse.  And used enlarger lenses are so much cheaper than they used to be, that there is NO reason to buy a lens with fungus.  
The El Nikkor 50/2.8 is a great lens.

Enlargers, because of bulk and weight are generally impractical to ship.  So you need to check shipping costs.

On #3, critical is the condition of the negative carrier.  Any corrosion on the negative surfaces of the carrier could scratch the negative.  The condition of the enlarger makes me question the condition of the negative carrier.


----------



## Bee91 (Apr 4, 2020)

Did you manage to find one? Where are you based in SA? I have an enlarger with a bunch of extras for sale in Durban.


----------



## KentAndreasen (May 7, 2020)

Bee91 said:


> Did you manage to find one? Where are you based in SA? I have an enlarger with a bunch of extras for sale in Durban.



Hi there Bee91, hope you are well. You still selling your enlarger?


----------

